# Get free stuff offers, anyone ever tried?



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I dont normally try them, most looks like BS, but this one is only completing 2 offers, and the gift is a $370 Shimano Calcutta... Now those of you who are savy with the Bass Fishin lingo will know Calcutta aint no cheap reel. You had to do 2 offers, and I did the netflix & gamefly since both are are 1 month free trial, as soon as it says I've done my signing up for crap part (takes 7 days to register it says) I SHOULD be gettin a free reel. I'll let ya'll know weather or not is BS or legit... stay tuned.....


----------



## MeanGreen198 (Apr 28, 2009)

The Calcutta is a BA reel! IMO it's one of the best on the market for bassin. Good luck with that, hope it works out!


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

me too id never afford one just buying it! haha


----------



## sookiesmacker (Mar 19, 2009)

Calcutta!!!!!!

Talk about cadillac.

It would be worth the chance just to score on of those. IMO.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

thats what im hoping i should know by monday if its a hoax or not.


----------

